# 92 b13 jdm Gts front end Conversion.



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

it was a pretty easy. just too damn hot out . but the convting was the only hard part which wasnt hard at all... ill get day shots sum time .but only hav nite ones. . . heres the Jdm VVhoRe 



















oh yeh, and this crappy one i took with my fone.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

thanks for the comments/replies'


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

looks pretty good.....clean up your headlights....

painting it soon ??


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

painting it after i get sides. :/ looks too bare with no side skirts. but what did u mean by klean up the headlights, they are glass and they seem/look relly relly clean and shiny. they are the JDM ones city lites in side.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

sorry...i was looking at the lower picture....not a very good pic cause of the shade or darkness i guess.

see that emblem/badge in the middle of the grille ? In my personal opinion if it wasnt there itd look really good.

what color u going with ? keep in mind, darker colors show more dents and what not....so if the car aint straight, go with lighter shades/colors.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

the grille is the JDM Sunny grille. same one as on my avatar... 
!!!!!!!!!- i hav another grille just lieing around. it'd fit any USDM 91-92 sentras-!!!!!!!!!
anyway, i wsa thinking repainting it tha same color but leaving the side and bottom 1/2 of the bumper silver.


----------

